# lethrinops orange cap nkhata bay



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello i have a nkhata bay lethrinops(orange top) a 45 gallon quantined .my question is does anyone kno if it will keep its colour if i put it into a 150 gallon malawi hap/ peacock tank? I have a 3" lethrinops intermedius in the 150 and it has amazing colour and is very peacful.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Twice I tried adding a Red Cap Itungi Lethrinops to my all male Malawi tank and both times it lost its colour within a couple of days and never got it back. I think they do much better in a species only tank.
--
Paul


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Do u still have any red caps if so would u sell a male no matter what size


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

lilnick87 said:


> Do u still have any red caps if so would u sell a male no matter what size


Sorry but like I said they don't do well unless you have a species tank. I had to give mine away to a friend that had a group of them.

There is a guy on PN Aquaria selling a pair for $55.
--
Paul


----------



## kkaamm (Jul 17, 2012)

lilnick87 said:


> Do u still have any red caps if so would u sell a male no matter what size


I am in Markham. I can sell u one if u are coming to Markham.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

I just purchased a pair of Red Cap Lethrinops from Paul on PN and have them in with my large haps and peacocks and they are both doing great. The male has not lost his color at all. Beautiful looking fish!



lilnick87 said:


> Hello i have a nkhata bay lethrinops(orange top) a 45 gallon quantined .my question is does anyone kno if it will keep its colour if i put it into a 150 gallon malawi hap/ peacock tank? I have a 3" lethrinops intermedius in the 150 and it has amazing colour and is very peacful.


----------

